# North Dakota record



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone know what the typical record whitetail is for ND? Or does anyone know where I could find it?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

State Record Whitetail Deer

State Typical Non-Typical Year 
Alabama 186 3/8 259 7/8 
Alaska 
Arizona 144 1/8  196 2/8  1953/1971 
Arkansas 189 223 1/8 
California 
Colorado 194 * 258 2/8 1981/? 
Connecticut 179 4/8 231 7/8 * 
Delaware 185 4/8 202 3/8 
Florida 168 4/8 206 
Georgia 191 4/8 248 4/8 1961/1998 
Hawaii 
Idaho 182 5/8 268 1993/1982 
Illinois 204 4/8 * 304 3/8  1965/2001 
Indiana 195 1/8 251 4/8 1985/1980 
Iowa 201 4/8 307 5/8 1974/2003 
Kansas 198 2/8 280 4/8 1974/1987 
Kentucky 204 2/8 270 5/8 2000/2004 
Louisiana 184 6/8 281 6/8 1943/1994 
Maine 195 2/8 259 
Maryland 194 228 4/8 
Mass 193 1/8 203 4/8 2002/1940 
Michigan 198 238 2/8 1996/1976 
Minnesota 202 268 5/8 1918/1974 
Mississippi 182 7/8 295 6/8 1986/1994 
Missouri 205 333 7/8 1971/1981 
Montana 199 3/8 252 1/8 1974/1968 
Nebraska 199 2/8 279 7/8 * 1983/1962 
Nevada 
New Hampshire 183 3/8 211 4/8 
New Jersey 189 4/8 * 214 3/8 1995/1946 
New Mexico 167 3/8 186 1/8  2004/1941 
New York 198 2/8 244 2/8 
North Carolina 181 7/8 228 4/8 1987/1999

State ................Typical ..Non-Typical .....Year 
*North Dakota 195 2/8 ..254 6/8 ......1994../..1968 *

Ohio 201 1/8  328 2/8 
Oklahoma 185 6/8 * 248 6/8 1997/2004 
Oregon 178 2/8 203 7/8 * 1982/1982 
Pennsylvania 189 238 6/8 
Rhode Island 164 3/8 156 7/8 
South Carolina 176 208 5/8 1994/1971 
South Dakota 193 256 1/8 1964/1948 
Tennessee 186 1/8 244 3/8 1959/2000 
Texas 196 4/8 286 1963/1892 
Utah 
Vermont 170 1/8 185 2/8 
Virginia 188 6/8 257 4/8 
Washington 181 7/8 234 4/8 1985/1958 
West Virginia 182 3/8 231 5/8 1976/1997 
Wisconsin 206 1/8 247 3/8 1914/1998 
Wyoming 191 5/8 238 7/8 1986/1962

* Archery Harvest
 Coues' Whitetail 
 Crossbow Harvest 
 Tie between two deer


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

[siteimg]5146[/siteimg]
Here is a picture of it. Not sure of anything else!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Here are the stats for rifle

North Dakota: 195 2/8, 1994

Kevin Bruner who now resides in Drake has the state record whitetail buck here in ND.

I believe it was recorded to be shot in Pierce County, but was told it was shot somewhere between Towner and Drake.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks guys, I was just having a discussion about it with my brothers.

Nick


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Nick: Not to be nosy, but what was the discussion.

On a side note everyone, my uncle married Kevin's sister so obviously he has seen the deer many times on the wall and in his current job he has to travel the Drake/Martin/Anamoose area and last fall he said that the buck that could beat Kevin's was standing on the road north of Anamoose one morning on his route.

My father bumped a buck in that area while out grouse hunting this fall and says that it was by far the largest whitetail he has ever seen in his life, so there must be some good genetics in that area.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

From what I've seen this summer and early fall,some record breakers are going to be made.....(this hunting season)....


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

The argument has been over a buck that we have seen near Finley. We are guessing that it will go from 170's - 180's, but we have not gotten a good enough look at him yet so he could be bigger or he could be smaller, but none the less he is big


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Did Kevin grow by Washington Lake north of Drake. I have a couple of cousins that know some Bruners around there. They grew up on the Balfour side of Hwy 14. Most of the relatives from my moms side of the family are still in the area. Of the ones that moved, one is in Harvey and the other 3 move to minot. Everyone elese moved to Drake. I never really saw any big deer when I visited though I can see why they'd get a chance to grow.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

gotta love the schmidt hat

I sure miss them grenades, unbreakable, yet DELICIOUS

I wouldn't mind seeing something like that walk by the stand about 15 yards, I'd probably take a poke at em. possibly pass and give him 1 more year


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

driggy: Kevin and his family farm are near Drake, but not sure where. I visited it once when I was young. I remember having to get up early to milk cows and bed bunks down. I think I was like 8 or 9 years old.

I saw the buck on the wall back when Kevin lived in Washburn, but haven't seen it in quite a while. I know back in like 96 we talked a short bit about him having to take the antlers all the way to Las Vegas and he wasn't sure how to get them down there (air, drive, etc..)

He shot a dandy of a buck that day. I wonder if it will get beat when all this CRP supposedly comes out?

Any predictions?


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I would have to say that with the all the nice bucks that we have been seeing, there must be MONSTER running around somewhere in ND. But the questions is not whether there is a record breaker running around, it is whether the hunter can hit that record breaking buck.

Nick


----------

